# Dark dark dark!



## paphioboy (Mar 27, 2011)

Saw this pic on someone I know's Facebook profile.. Not sure if everyone can see the pic on the link if they're not on Facebook but here it goes:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...a.101358309883505.3159.100000280093454&ref=nf


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 27, 2011)

Paph Saint Swithin x DouFang Sparrow:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...a.101358309883505.3159.100000280093454&ref=nf


----------



## Shiva (Mar 27, 2011)

No Facebook; No pic!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 27, 2011)

The first one is indeed very dark, but you need to put some light into the flower because otherwise it is just a silhouette.

The second one says "content unavailable".


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 27, 2011)

a 'black' orchid! nice


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 28, 2011)

Shiva said:


> No Facebook; No pic!



I am so glad I'm not the only the one. Now if we can find that third person without a Facebook account we can start our own anti-Facebook club. :clap:


----------



## Wendy (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't do Facebook either. Never have/ never will. Waste of time to me.


----------



## Shiva (Mar 28, 2011)

If I found out that the rest of the Galaxy was on Facebook, I would certainly join up.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 28, 2011)

Face - what!? Maybe next year, after I get rid of my Motorola Razr!


----------



## wojtek (Mar 28, 2011)

Shiva said:


> No Facebook; No pic!



Here you go


----------



## Shiva (Mar 28, 2011)

That one should be called Darth Vader. Not for me. But thanks for letting me see it.


----------



## callosum (Mar 28, 2011)

so dark paph


----------



## NYEric (Mar 28, 2011)

Awesome. That would do well presented with a bunch of white godefroyae album Imperial stormtroopers.


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow! That is quite a dark bloom!


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the pic, wojtek...  I did ask the owner's permission if I could post his pics here but got no reply yet..


----------



## Howzat (Mar 29, 2011)

No Face "what" Book for me either.
But Wojtek has come to the rescue. Will this become the Black Orchid ????


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 29, 2011)

This one is much darker..


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 30, 2011)

Just sayin'


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 31, 2011)

whoa!!! Dot, is that your plant..? I don't remember you posting it.. I must have missed it..


----------



## Ernie (Mar 31, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> whoa!!! Dot, is that your plant..? I don't remember you posting it.. I must have missed it..



Dot is making a point. Take a close look at all these pictures and think on it a while...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2011)

:rollhappy:


----------



## Brian Monk (Apr 1, 2011)

HA!!!!! Any good photographer could reproduce these in a second. The exposure is set for the background, with back light. Dark indeed. Get the exposure right, use a light green, blue, or grey background (as one should when creating documentary images of extremely dark flowers), and expose for the middle; and you will end up seeing the greens in the second photo, and the detail in the first. HA!!!


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 1, 2011)

Huh? So its all a camera trick? But I think Olaf posted some similar Maudiae type x multifloras which were nearly black sometime last year...


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks, Ernie!



SlipperFan said:


> The first one is indeed very dark, but you need to put some light into the flower because otherwise it is just a silhouette.


This is my point.



Brian Monk said:


> HA!!!!! Any good photographer could reproduce these in a second. The exposure is set for the background, with back light. Dark indeed. Get the exposure right, use a light green, blue, or grey background (as one should when creating documentary images of extremely dark flowers), and expose for the middle; and you will end up seeing the greens in the second photo, and the detail in the first. HA!!!


Close, Brian!



paphioboy said:


> Huh? So its all a camera trick? But I think Olaf posted some similar Maudiae type x multifloras which were nearly black sometime last year...


No camera tricks here. The only thing that I know of that does not reflect light is a black hole. Even the darkest of flowers will reflect light, but it has to be a combination of light _into_ the flower and the correct exposure to show the darkness of the flower _with all it's detail_. A silhouette is simply the shape of an object without the detail that describes it's texture and form. 
Paphioboy, your flowers are indeed dark, but without enough light to show their detail, and a correct camera exposure, all I can see is the shape of a Paph., not really the color, texture and form of that flower.

I don't mean to be offending anyone -- it's the photography teacher in me that wants to help folks make better photographs of the beautiful flowers we all love.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh I see. Dot, the plants or photos do not belong to me. i was merely re-posting pics from the Facebook link


----------



## luluxiu (Jun 24, 2011)

Did not face the "what" the book is not for me. But Wojtek has come to the rescue. This will become the black orchid?


----------



## Hien (Jun 25, 2011)

you show that black orchid is no longer a myth.
Soon, they will be available for 5.99 at Home Depot.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 25, 2011)

TyroneGenade said:


> I am so glad I'm not the only the one. Now if we can find that third person without a Facebook account we can start our own anti-Facebook club. :clap:



I have one, but not a fan at all. I got suckered into joining because I thought my mother was sending me messages to check out her pictures, when it was facebook sending out messages to everyone in her email folder (I have no email addresses on my facebook account nor will I join any 'apps')


----------

